# Inizio della nuova era



## Lollo7zar (28 Agosto 2012)

Primo messaggio mio nella nuova era di milan world, ho deciso di mantenere il nick, tanti auguri ad admin moderatori e utenti, forza milan e forza milanworld


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciau!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao!


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

grandissimo Lollo!!

WELCOME for U!!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

ciao lollo 2


----------

